
Steve Jobs to cooperate on biography - michael_nielsen
http://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2010/02/16/report-steve-jobs-to-cooperate-on-biography/?hpt=T2
======
michael_nielsen
I realize this seems a bit like Valleywag-style tech celebrity gossip. But I
posted it because the person writing the biography, Walter Isaacson, wrote a
terrific biography of Benjamin Franklin. His Einstein biography is also well-
regarded (I haven't read it). I've little doubt the Jobs biography will be
very good, possibly superb.

